
Document Arc Diagrams: Illustrates connected segments of a document that share a similar vocabulary - jkush
http://www.neoformix.com/Projects/DocumentArcDiagrams/index.html
======
gibsonf1
Very interesting - are they able to understand context, or is it simply text
string matching. I think it is the latter, but the former can be used to start
working on the latter.

------
jkush
I think you're right about it being the latter. What's cool about this is that
the arcs illustrate the 3 acts that (usually) make a speech or story well
structured.

